# فيــلا للبيــع مميزة نموزج z بمدينتى



## اسلام محمد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 123119
فيلا مميزة للبيع نموذج Z مساحة الأرض 285م و المبانى 255م 
عبارة عن ( ارضى + اول + رووف ) التشطيب سوبر لوكس
•	اول ســكن 
•	فيـو على حديقـة بحريــة 
المطلــوب / 2مليون جنيه ( الاستــلام فورى )
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني:[email protected]


----------

